# Exterior finish for sapele



## geoff_tulip (1 Mar 2007)

i have a carved celtic cross - (graveyard style) - i'm getting to the point of finishing choices and am looking for some advice. Since the upkeep of such a cross in a graveyard is unlikely and the 'look' of it remaining good quality is important to me - i would like your opinions on suitable finishes. 
Varnish and oil will need maintainance and because of the detail of the carving the item cannot really be rubbed back for reapplication.

I have thoought of just leaving it the way it is - perhaps a ligh coat of sealers just to stop water and algae penetration.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## PowerTool (1 Mar 2007)

Acrylic lacquer ?

Easy to apply,and hardwearing,although I've never tried it on anything outdoors...yet.

Andrew


----------



## Roger (1 Mar 2007)

Pure Tung Oil should be suitable with several well applied / dried coats, but even that may well need some re-coating after a year or two. It wouldn't need any rubbing or sanding back however so could be easily re-applied in situ. Liberon is one supplier.


----------



## geoff_tulip (2 Mar 2007)

i dont mind reapplying a finish - just not sure about an oil that hardens and how it will be affected by frost and long term weathering - wiil it crack ? etc....
i have heard of a clear preservative - has anyone tried this ?


----------



## Roger (2 Mar 2007)

Tung is somewhat flexible and doesn't give a hard coat. It is intended for both interior and exterior applications. Over the years, there is very little you can do to stop some deterioration, but that's your best shot I think.


----------



## geoff_tulip (5 Mar 2007)

cheers for that - sounds like the right way to go ....


----------



## les chicken (5 Mar 2007)

You could also soak it for a few hours in one of the 5 star rot and fungus clear solutions.

Les


----------

